# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Ethical AI Advisory, Sydney, Australia

## Airicist

ethicalai.ai

vimeo.com/ethicalai

facebook.com/ethicalaiadvisory

twitter.com/aiadvisory1

linkedin.com/company/artificialintelligenceadvisory

instagram.com/ethicalaiadvisory

Founder and CEO - Catriona Wallace

Julie Maidana

Chakaveh Saedi

----------


## Airicist

Ethical AI Advisory introduction
April 1, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Dr Catriona Wallace Launches Australian AI Ethics Consultancy"

by Joseph Brookes
April 23, 2020

----------

